# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Tin tức công nghệ > Các sản phẩm mới > Tư vấn - Thị trường >  Đà Nẵng member--->Tham gia xây dựng dự án "EDN"!

## hoangkiso

Trên thế giới này có ai mà lại không muốn cho quê hương mình phát triển hơn những nơi khác đúng không. [IMG]http://***************/style_emoticons/default/25b.gif[/IMG] 
Mình cũng vậy mà bạn cũng vậy, tất cả chúng ta đều như vậy, thế thì tại sao chúng ta không cùng nhau xây dựng và phát triển dự án này*. [IMG]http://***************/style_emoticons/default/dreaming.gif[/IMG]"> 
*1*/ Điều kiện phát sinh dự án:*
- Thật ra, những suy nghĩ của riêng mình cũng giống với đa số người ( mình đã nghe nhiều người bàn tán ý mà), chả là lúc mình thi chuyển cấp, mình đã gặp một vài khó khăn, cái vấn đề tự chọn cho mình một ngôi trường phù hợp với sức học, rồi lại địa điểm thuận tiện...vv.. Quả thực mình đã mắc ngay cái lỗi trầm trọng, thật sự lúc đó em còn chưa biết một chút thông tin gì về hệ thống các cơ sở đào tạo ở cấp trên cho nên đã lựa chọn nhầm. Vậy là khi có thể thi vào một ngôi trường cấp 3 chính qui theo đúng tiêu chuẩn của mình thì mình đành ngậm ngùi ngồi trong một ngôi trường bán công. Nhưng đó chỉ là một trong số những cái khó mà mình gặp.
- Còn nhiều vấn đề khác nữa... mình không muốn nói dài dòng, mình đã nảy ra một ý nghĩ: tại sao không tạo ra một cái gì đó để giúp cho người khác nếu họ ở trong một trường hợp như mình, vậy là bản sơ khai của dự án ra đời, ban đầu mình nghĩ là làm cho tất cả mọi người ở Việt Nam, nhưng sau một vài thử nghiệm, mình thấy rằng nó quá khó, cho nên mình đã chỉnh sửa lại dự án này và tạm đặt tên là "EDN" và chỉ tập trung triển khai dự án tại Đà Nẵng, xin đi vào cụ thể như sau:
*2*/ Đối tượng tham gia triển khai dự án:*
- Mình đã có bản dự án trong tay, theo như dự án này thì cần phải có một đội ngũ webmaster hùng hậu cỡ 20 người trở lên, vừa design vừa quản lí (không yêu cầu phải chuyên nghiệp). Cho mình mình rất mong có được sự ủng hộ và tham gia đóng góp của tất cả các bạn có am hiểu về thiết kế web và quản lí diễn đàn.
*3*/ Đối tượng sử dụng:*
- Tất cả mọi người.
- Đối tượng sử dụng tập trung tại Đà Nẵng.
*4*/ Tên dự án:*
- Bước đầu mình tạm đặt tên cho dự án là "EDN", nghĩa là System education and training in Danang_Mạng lưới giáo dục và đào tạo tại TP Đà Nẵng.
*5*/ Thuận lợi và khó khăn:*
Dự án này có một ưu thế lớn là tập trung triển khai và quản lí tại Đà Nẵng.
Có tính thực tiễn cao nên dễ dàng được chấp nhận trong làng "enternet member".
Nhưng vẫn còn khó khăn trong bước đầu, nhưng cái khó lớn nhất là chưa có sự ủng hộ và tham gia đóng góp của bạn. [IMG]http://***************/style_emoticons/default/whistling.gif[/IMG] 
*6*/ Tính chất và thời gian thực thi:*
Dự án này em thấy có tính khả thi và thực tiễn, đây là dự án dài hạn.
*7*/ Quyền lợi:*
Khi các bạn tham gia vào dự án thì các bạn sẽ được giúp đỡ mọi mặt, từ con người cho đến kỹ thuật.
*8*/ Nghĩa vụ:*
- Các bạn có nghĩa vụ phải tham gia đầy đủ các hoạt động của "EDN".
- Giúp đỡ các thành viên khác trong khả năng của mình.
- Thường xuyên học tập, trau dồi kiến thức của mình về IT.
- Tham gia phát triển "EDN" ngày càng phát triển và vững mạnh.
[IMG]http://***************/style_emoticons/default/32.gif[/IMG] * Mình chỉ nói sơ khảo dự án như vậy thôi, còn những phần chính mình đang sắp xếp lại và sẽ trình làng trong thời gian ngắn nhất, mình đang tạo nhanh một cái diễn đàn bằng Vbulettin và một web chủ để trình bày dự án và tham khảo ý kiến đóng góp của nhiều người, và quan trọng là tìm kiếm một đội ngũ thiết kế web. Mọi chi tiết về dự án còn cần đến sự tham gia và góp ý của bạn. Nếu có tâm huyết, xin ban vui lòng theo dõi chủ đề này hoạt add Yahoo của mình để liên hệ sau.
Mình tên Khôi, 19 tuổi, đang theo học ngành công nghệ thông tin (nếu có điều kiện) [IMG]http://***************/style_emoticons/default/jeje.gif[/IMG] 
Yahoo: jino_nguyen89
Email: [email protected]

----------


## HuaAnh

Chào bạn!
Mình là Yến!Cũng là cư dân Đà Nẵng.Đọc qua bài viết của bạn, mih thực sự thik lắm và rất hăm hở muốn tham gia xây dựng dự án EDN cùng các bạn.
Đà Nẵng mih rất có tiềm năng phát triển nhưng tiềm năng thì vẫn là tiềm năng nếu ko đc khai thác.
Có thể khả năng về IT của mih còn hạn chế nhưng nếu giúp được điều j cho thành phố, mình rất sẵn lòng. hy vọng mình cũng sẽ là 1 trong số thành viên tham gia dự án. bảo đảm sẽ tích cực hết mih :d
@ My ID: believe_savatage63

----------

